# dudas sobre cargador de celular



## rickycov23 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes, mas que nada soy nuevo en esto de el blog, en verdad me ha servido mucho y la verdad es que necesito su ayuda,y se que aqui podre aclararlas  he investigado y he encontrado la manera de realizar un cargador simple segun yo. en realidad lo necesito que alimente 5V de entre el rango de 250 y 890 mA, los materiales que tengo son

*Transformador 120 a 12 V con 1.2 A
*Capacitor 50V 100microfaradios
*Regulador a LV805 para 5V
*Puente de Diodos

Segun la teoria que encontre, puedo utilizar el transformador para bajarlo a 12 V
despues utilizar el puente de diodos para pasar la onda de alterna solamente al lado positivo de la grafica por asi decirlo,
el capacitor para hacer el rizo
y por ultimo el regulador a 5 V

despues de ello, en realidad tengo estas dudas

1.- que amperaje saldra?
2.- y en verdad es asi de simple ?
3.- si estoy mal porfavor ayudenme
4.-que tanto amperaje soporta una bateria de celular el cual el cargador tiene como referencia 5V y 250 mA (la duda es porque al cargarlo con otro que es igual de 5V pero de 890 mA carga igual, esa es la duda)

en realidad quiero saber, 

nota: Cabe destacar que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica
muchisimas gracias. les dejare un diagrama de el cual es lo que tengo hasta ahora

En verdad Muchas Gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2010)

hola bienvenido, en general si te gusta la electronica y estas empezando te recomendaria leer un poco sobre el diseño de fuentes de poder en la red hay bastantes, mas sin embargo puedo aclararte unas cuantas cosas:

1.- que amperaje saldra?

depende del regulador que en tu caso es el lv805 que normalmente es 1A, pero eso 
depende bien del modelo exacto del regulador ya que hay muchos L7805, L78M05, etc...
todos regulan a 5V pero cambia la corriente de salida unos son de 100ma y otros de 1.5ma, aunque puedes cambiar eso con transistores de potencia como el 2n3055 con el cual puedes incrementar la corriente.

2.-es asi de simple?
no lo creo, ya que aun te faltan condensadores y por lo menos un diodo de proteccion.

3.- estas mal?
si y no, en el sentido de que todos en algun momento tuvimos las mismas dudas que tu pero antes de consultar investigamos un poco para estar mas seguros.

4.- cuanto amperaje soporta la pila?
el amperaje es lo que una carga demanda, osea si la pila es de 250ma, es por que eso es lo que necesita el telefono para funcionar, no importa de que tanta corriente sea la pila si es mas de 250ma por ejemplo de 5Amp. el telefono simpre va a consumir 250ma, a menos de que halla un cortocircuito y en ese caso asi la fuente sea de 250ma de igual modo hubiera pasado. 

para mas ayuda visita:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Fuentes-alimentacion.php

PD: un consejo aparte yo no me arriesgaria hacer una fuente para un celular ya que ultimamente he notado que cada vez son mas complejos los cargadores y me imagino que es por algo no creo que coloquen tantos componentes a un cargador si no los necesita te coloco una imagen.


----------



## rickycov23 (Oct 25, 2010)

primero que nada muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, en verdad bueno creo que tomare mas medidas de invesigacion y de hecho en clase estoy viendo los transistores, por lo que entiendo actuan como amplificadores y atenuadores dependiendo de la polarizacion claro.

y pues en realidad si estoy realmente interesado en hacer un cargador de celular ya que es proyecto final, y pues en verdad quiero estar seguro antes de verificar que funciona ya que lo tendre que checar con mi celular 
jeje bueno muchas gracias, tomare en cuenta tambien el diodo, y en cuanto a los diagramas de internet, si los he observado, de hecho tenia uno en mente, pero el ingeniero me comento que ya estaba obsoleto, ya que se utilizaban varistores, fusibles y ese tipo de cosas
te dejare la pagina
para que le heches un vistazo si tienes tiempo

http://rac1324.freewebspace.com/FUENTES.html

gracias!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2010)

que bueno tu interes, como aun no me duermo te digo, esta bien la fuente, recordemos que es para un celular como es para un proyecto final no se que tanto te exijan, pero yo lo haria sin el varistor, los demas componentes los dejaria como estan ya que el fusible es de proteccion, y seria una fuente sencilla para cargar la pila del telefono no recomendaria conectarlo directo al telefono ya que al estar directo al telefono puede que por alguna variacion de la fuente se dañe ya que son bien sencibles. una opcion que te recomiendo tambien es observar uno que tengas a la mano y ver como esta compuesto, si tiene un puente de diodos o solo dos diodos, cuantos condensadores tiene, etc. de manera de que tengas una referencia de como hacer tu fuente sin causarle ningun daño al telefono...saludoss


----------



## rickycov23 (Oct 26, 2010)

ah orale, muchas gracias, creo que lo tomare en cuenta, aunque fijate que encontre un transformador de 120 a 12V con solamente 500mA cosa que pienso que me puede servir ya que me comentan que si tengo demasiada corriente se puede quemar la pila
acaba de surgir otra duda con respecto a un comentario de un ingeniero que me comenta. que no importa la corriente ya que la bateria de el celular toma la corriente que necesita que tan cierto es eso?

tambien tomare en cuenta los capacitores, y he observado en cuanto a tu pregunta sobre el puente de diodos o dos diodos, en realidad he visto que utilizan 4 diodos, lo que es equivalente a el puente de diodos, para ese entonces creo que veo mas conveniente utilizar el puente de diodos.
de todos modos seguire investigando y subiendo mis dudas aqui, creo que en este foro encontrare mucha ayuda, en realidad muchas gracias reyvilla. he aclarado muchas dudas.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 26, 2010)

si leistes mas arriba yo te digo exactamente lo mismo con respecto a la corriente, velo asi, imaginate que tu eres una pila y necesitas comer para recargarte, si te ponen 1000kilos de comida cuanto te vas a comer? a menos de que estes enfermo y no cubras la ansiedad de comer que en ese caso la pila esta mala, de lo contrario comes lo que te quepa y ya asi ocurre con la pila...saludosss


----------



## rickycov23 (Oct 26, 2010)

si de hecho si  buen ejemplo  en ese entonces seguiré tu consejo y seguiré investigando con respecto a los componentes que mas me convengan, cualquier duda tenlo por seguro que la comentare aqui, gracias por su atencion. 
esta interesante esto de la electronica


----------



## rickycov23 (Nov 9, 2010)

reyvilla muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, ya me revisaron el proyecto y todo funciono satisfactoriamente   jojo  GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS!


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 9, 2010)

que bueno que todo te salio bien, recuerda compartir tu conclusion, para que otros puedan nutrirse con ella...estamos a la orden...saludoss...


----------

